# Tenativley attempting to start a webcomic



## KayJay (Sep 3, 2017)

So I've talked about ideas on here before but I was too deep in a creative depression to actually do it. Lately I've gotten a change in medication and I've started to feel a little more motivated and started one .

It's called the Queen's Court and its a sort of steampunk/high fantasy setting revolving around the Royal Court of New Avalon, and a princess of one area , a half anthro surrounded by human nobles, and dealing with a few antagonists including a scheming royal court lady.  

It's sort of a comedy but kinda smutty so its adult rated.

www.furaffinity.net: Queen's Court Ch 1;Pg 1 by KinkiJayArts  Here's the link.  I hope somebody out there likes it. I was encouraged by some people on discord to try it.


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 3, 2017)

It seems pretty wild already, I wasn't expecting that tbh! I'm curious what you intend to have for the plot.


----------



## KayJay (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks.  I'm planning a few plots that will set up the villainous court lady as a two faced court official and something of a crime lord (lady) as well as something really interesting for the main character and the two others introduced there , involving being in foreign land.   It started as a one off smut scene but grew into more.


----------

